# Uber hates Hats now



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Well...been gettin all kinds of emails...

Seems Uber doesn't like my hat...

My profile pic I've had for years...

in my cool topper...8>)

Uber just pulled the picture...8>O

And now I have to submit a new one...

Sans the hat...

What's up with that.. ???

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Let us see the picture and we'll be the judge of if it should be allowed of not.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Must be a fedora. In that case I’m gonna have to side with Uber.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Must be a fedora. In that case I'm gonna have to side with Uber.


Hey... I look good in a fedora...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fewber said:


> Hey... I look good in a fedora...


as do I!


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey Screwber don't upset the monkey


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They don't allow ANY hats...any more...

Just got this email from Uber today...8>O

Apparently monkeys aren't allowed...

To wear hats any more...8>(

Rakos


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Rakos said:


> They don't allow ANY hats...any more...
> 
> Just got this email from Uber today...8>O
> 
> ...


Bloody Screwber 
Nothing wrong with a Monkey with a cool top


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The comment about Monkeys have to be on leashes I think is totally inappropriate.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm balding. Let me keep my damn head coverings


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Let us see the picture and we'll be the judge of if it should be allowed of not.


I concur...... show us the goods monkey man


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

It's not that they don't like your hat, it does not meet their safety requirements... so try a construction hard hat!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> I'm balding. Let me keep my damn head coverings


According to the email, you can wear a turban.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm not giving up my fedora! I'm not an Uber _Employee_!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> It's not that they don't like your hat, it does not meet their safety requirements... so try a construction hard hat!


There you are!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> There you are!
> 
> View attachment 223576


can't say no to that.

Safety first!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

It's spreading...

My monkey wife said...

they didn't like her picture either...

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> It's spreading...
> 
> My monkey wife said...
> 
> ...


We have 2 monkeys down.
I repeat, 2 monkeys are down!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Claim the hat has religous meaning to you....


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Well...been gettin all kinds of emails...
> 
> Seems Uber doesn't like my hat...
> 
> ...


Was it a ski mask that covered your whole face? UBER policy makes no sense to me.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> It's spreading...
> 
> My monkey wife said...
> 
> ...


 There's a Mrs. Rakos? And she puts up with you?!


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I’ve had a team working on this the past few weeks, and what we’ve come up with can be reduced to two fundamental concepts. #1, People aren’t wearing enough hats, and #2, Matter is energy.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> According to the email, you can wear a turban.


What if it's black and I'm not sayed.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> According to the email, you can wear a turban.


There is one way to lower your cancellation rate ;-)


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> There's a Mrs. Rakos? And she puts up with you?!


Yup...I did what Trump did...8>O

Got me a Slavic female monkey...

They are pretty and well behaved...8>)

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 223570
> 
> 
> The comment about Monkeys have to be on leashes I think is totally inappropriate.


Funny as they say it's for safety for riders to see who's picking them up....but we see no picture of the customers we are picking up. I think safety is a two lane road.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DocT said:


> I'm not giving up my fedora! I'm not an Uber _Employee_!
> View attachment 223574


Hey are you that Tahoe Hybrid guy who always hangs around LAX in one of them fedoras???


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> According to the email, you can wear a turban.


Thank you my friend


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Thank you my friend


You take the blonde and I'll take the one in the turban!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Joshua J said:


> I'm balding. Let me keep my damn head coverings


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssss



Joshua J said:


> I'm balding. Let me keep my damn head coverings


Rogaine????????????????????


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 223570
> 
> 
> The comment about Monkeys have to be on leashes I think is totally inappropriate.


Lol I just did a spit take and my dog jumped off the couch!!

Holy shit - AMAZING.



jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 223604
> 
> 
> Funny as they say it's for safety for riders to see who's picking them up....but we see no picture of the customers we are picking up. I think safety is a two lane road.


Exactly! We should have Uber pax pictures, always. Although they're usually so heinous it's probably a good thing I can't see them first. I'd cancel myself into oblivion.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Have you tried a burka?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Rakos said:


> They don't allow ANY hats...any more...
> 
> Just got this email from Uber today...8>O
> 
> ...


found one that violates 2 of no nos!


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

This is how I roll. You don't mess with my religious freedom:


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'll always wear my ball caps....because I CAN as a sub contractor paying my own taxes. I think it's bull that they they would even mention what we wear in our profile pic


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rakos said:


> It's spreading...
> 
> My monkey wife said...
> 
> ...


Auntie!?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> It's spreading...
> 
> My monkey wife said...
> 
> ...


It is not only speciesist-- but sexist too.



jgiun1 said:


> I'll always wear my ball caps....because I CAN as a sub contractor paying my own taxes. I think it's bull that they they would even mention what we wear in our profile pic


Yea, when I read that I thought "I would think they'd want me to look like I'm gunna look when the passenger looks at me."
I always wear a ball cap when I drive. For one thing it protects me from the red light cameras. I always bow my head as I run one of those. One of these days a live cop is going to see me .. lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Well...been gettin all kinds of emails...
> 
> Seems Uber doesn't like my hat...
> 
> ...


Challenge It !

You must be allowed to wear a Collinder on your head.
It has Legal Precedent !

State Drivers License pictures must be approved with Collinder on your head.

If Uber does not allow
SUE !

It is a Pastafarians Relegious Right of Relegious Freedom !

Uber has NO RIGHT TO VIOLATE THE U.S. CONSTITUTION !

STAND UP FOR YOUR RIGHTS !

Uber has NO CHOICE !
Just as in ADA animals.

Accept no Discrimination !
Sue for Discriminatory Ratings also !


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Pastafarians


Pastafarian


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Pastafarian
> View attachment 223730


Yes !
The Collinder is a Relegious Headcovering.

Gaining Recognition
World wide !


----------



## Swtor fan (Jan 7, 2018)

Wear any hat you want just claim religion and they should back down


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes !
> The Collinder is a Relegious Headcovering.
> 
> Gaining Recognition
> World wide !


I know, that's why I went








As serious as an emotional support peacock








And as serious as couch-jumping operating thetans


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Rakos said:


> Well...been gettin all kinds of emails...
> 
> Seems Uber doesn't like my hat...
> 
> ...


I don't wear a hat in the pix, but I do wear a Scottish flat cap when I'm working.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Rakos said:


> They don't allow ANY hats...any more...
> 
> Just got this email from Uber today...8>O
> 
> ...


Get religion dude...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Get religion dude...
> 
> View attachment 223771
> 
> ...


Think about what you said..

Picture a monkey getting religion...8>O

Nawwwwww...not on this planet....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Rakos said:


> They don't allow ANY hats...any more...
> 
> Just got this email from Uber today...8>O
> 
> ...


Tell them it's the same hat you wear when driving.



UberLaLa said:


> Get religion dude...
> 
> View attachment 223771
> 
> ...


PC is so cool. hehehe


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Think about what you said..
> 
> Picture a monkey getting religion...8>O
> 
> ...


Thus, _No hat for you! _


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Thus, _No hat for you! _


I am a lawyer.

Your hat is an emotional support hat.

Uber is in violation of the ADA by refusing to let you wear it.

I will file a class action lawsuit against uber today on your behalf.

You will receive a check for 75 cents in 2 years.

Your welcome.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> --Sopranos clip


That, sir is my favorite bit in the entire Sopranos series, if not in all of television, and it exculpated in my eyes the character Tony of any and all transgressions.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

If I remember correctly, a year or 2 ago, Arizona issued a driver license pic to a guy wearing a colander (spaghetti strainer) on his head... go get a DL in Arizona, and show it to uber... problem solved... lol


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Must be a fedora. In that case I'm gonna have to side with Uber.


A lot of people find fedora's offensive...

_*I Wore a Fedora for a Week to See if It Would Ruin My Life - VICE 
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8gevn4/i-bought-a-fedora-to-see-if-it-would-ruin-my-life*_​


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

You could always wrap your head up in a mummy dressing and tell uber that your pic represents a life not worth living due to such low rates... haha


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Blatherskite said:


> That, sir is my favorite bit in the entire Sopranos series, if not in all of television, and it exculpated in my eyes the character Tony of any and all transgressions.


Lol...that's how I grew up. I assume it's a standard behavior for proper manners..but I know it is especially so with Italians!


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Rakos said:


> They don't allow ANY hats...any more...
> 
> Just got this email from Uber today...8>O
> 
> ...


Theres your out....tell them your hat is a religious garment...part of a new religion. The Holy Church of Nun Ya! Nun Ya Damn Business!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Get religion dude...
> 
> View attachment 223771
> 
> ...


The burka'd chick from Jersey is tall.

Another featured thread Rakos?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MHR said:


> The burka'd chick from Jersey is tall.
> 
> Another featured thread Rakos?


Guessing it's the Stiletto heels


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is the hat...

Except mine is Columbian white...8>)

What ever happened to the good old days...

When men wore hats...

And women loved scarves...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Here is the hat...
> 
> Except mine is Columbian white...8>)
> 
> ...


Oh, you're one of those fancy monkeys...


----------



## Lightning1181 (Nov 15, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Well...been gettin all kinds of emails...
> 
> Seems Uber doesn't like my hat...
> 
> ...


I am going to ask civilly, please stop using the video of my wife on our boat. Much appreciated, thanks


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

MHR said:


> The burka'd chick from Jersey is tall.
> 
> Another featured thread Rakos?


I had some hot girlfriends who I suggested wear this garb. Didn't go over well..


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> There's a Mrs. Rakos? And she puts up with you?!


I hope she is not a gorilla because I am against inter-primate relationships.



UberLaLa said:


> Get religion dude...
> 
> View attachment 223771
> 
> ...


What a ***** she is showing way too much nose


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> I hope she is not a gorilla because I am against inter-primate relationships.
> 
> What a ***** she is showing way too much nose


Don't knock it till you tried it...8>O

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

This looks like happy Florida driver


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Get religion dude...
> 
> View attachment 223771
> 
> ...


Sadly, these ridiculous outfits have nothing to do with religion. They're socially imposed nonsense.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> as do I!


Ditto.

I think we should all go back to the fashion of the 30s and 40s when everybody dressed nice and wore hats.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Rakos Congrats on being Featured.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Rakos said:


> They don't allow ANY hats...any more...
> 
> Just got this email from Uber today...8>O
> 
> ...


But, but, but... I don't own any off the shoulder shirts and don't feel comfortable being required to be topless to get my shoulders in the pictu....oh.right.nm


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Well...been gettin all kinds of emails...
> 
> Seems Uber doesn't like my hat...
> 
> ...


Nice work Rakos. You've certainly overcome your Featured Thread block.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MHR said:


> The burka'd chick from Jersey is tall.
> 
> Another featured thread Rakos?


Good call...8>)

Looks like this makes 4...8>)

Now I Am a monkey provocateur...8>)

Thanks to all for puttin up with me...

And now here are happy monkeys...






Enjoy...!

Rakos


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Yup...I did what Trump did...8>O
> 
> Got me a Slavic female monkey...
> 
> ...


I don't know how well behaved Melania actually is. For a while there she was slapping his hand away every time he went to hold hers when they were in public and cameras were rolling.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Well...been gettin all kinds of emails...
> 
> Seems Uber doesn't like my hat...
> 
> ...


Dude, challenge Uber on this one.
You're an independent contractor. By Uber's own definition, "you own your own business" so you can wear whatever the hell you want.

For Uber to dictate what drivers can or cannot wear would be drawing an employer/employee relationship - which is a BIG no-no.

Challenge them on having a dress code and then if they don't instantly back down and apologize for their mistake in dictating hat attire, then go immediately to the BAR Association in your area to seek out an attorney to file suit.

When it's over just throw me a few thousand of your reward as a thank you.

You're welcome


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> This is how I roll. You don't mess with my religious freedom:
> View attachment 223701


YESSSSSS!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I wonder if lyft will get rid of the green background of ivy for the original drivers to counter this idea lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Joshua J said:


> I'm balding. Let me keep my damn head coverings


It's a bad hair day everyday when u are an Uber driver trying to grind out a living. Showers those are a luxury and cost me early morning fares. Ok Ok I do shower every other day, I am not gonna smell. Cologne in the car is a must though and freebreeze.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Rakos said:


> It's spreading...
> 
> My monkey wife said...
> 
> ...


Rakos, u certainly do have fantastic taste in ladies, I must say! So beautiful, sexy, and truly animalistic.

As for Uber... Kiss this!

https://goo.gl/images/rQTHCm


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> Rakos, u certainly do have fantastic taste in ladies, I must say! So beautiful, sexy, and truly animalistic.
> 
> As for Uber... Kiss this!
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/rQTHCm


Thank you...and 1000 likes to you...8>)

I think it's the hair...8>)

Can I help it if I like a forest to play in...???

Rakos


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

U are one lucky fella going home to that hot piece of tail every night. She kinda reminds me of Jennifer Lawrence in terms of hotness. How did u two kids meet?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> U are one lucky fella going home to that hot piece of tail every night. She kinda reminds me of Jennifer Lawrence in terms of hotness. How did u two kids meet?


Well you see...

One day we were both swingin...

The sun was hot...she was hot...

Ever tried to catch a monkey...

Doing a triple reverse Jack Daniel...

Let me tell you...it was awesome...8>)

Been together ever since...18 years...8>)

Rakos


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Well...been gettin all kinds of emails...
> 
> Seems Uber doesn't like my hat...
> 
> ...


Uber has hated drivers long before hating hats!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

How about one of these? Shabbot Shalom!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> How about one of these? Shabbot Shalom!
> 
> View attachment 224255


Mazel Tov!!!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats Rakos


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> as do I!


Same. 
Procured myself a fairly extensive collection over the years too. 
Had a thought it might even be cool to organize a funky fedora driving day... then I came to my fkn senses. LOL.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> How about one of these? Shabbot Shalom!
> 
> View attachment 224255


Ugh.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tell 'em your Jewish ... and then you can wear any of these hats:

shtreimel - big fur hat

yarmulke - little round skull cap
fedora - has to be black with a 3"+ brim
hoiche - if you're really brave and your car has lots of headroom


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Tell 'em your Jewish ... and then you can wear any of these hats:
> 
> shtreimel - big fur hat
> 
> ...


Again - drivers are "independent" contractors. You're only paying Uber a commission for the use of their phone app. It's your business, not Uber's. 
You are free to wear whatever the hell you want. Period*.*


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> Tell 'em your Jewish ... and then you can wear any of these hats:
> 
> shtreimel - big fur hat
> 
> ...


Don't forget the bra that's been cut in half


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

This isn't about what you can or can't wear, it's about what they will allow you to wear in the photo in their app.

I can understand the reasoning. However...

We don't even get ANY efing photo of pax!

So screw em.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Here is the hat...
> 
> Except mine is Columbian white...8>)
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, the good old days, when men were men, and women knew their place....


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> According to the email, you can wear a turban.


Make it official


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Lol I just did a spit take and my dog jumped off the couch!!
> 
> Holy shit - AMAZING.
> 
> Exactly! We should have Uber pax pictures, always. Although they're usually so heinous it's probably a good thing I can't see them first. I'd cancel myself into oblivion.


Lyft does pics. Not sure that's always wise...


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

We're talking about your profile pic?

Maybe Uber wants pics that work well with their facial ID software.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Soon they will require iphone x face unlock every time to open the app.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Every time they tell me to take a new picture, I wear my “hat of the day” - only time I am not wearing a hat in the last 40 years is when I’m sleeping, in the shower and sometimes inside my house; but I have always worn a hat while driving. My family has a history of facial skin cancer and I’m the only one who hasn’t because I always wear hats- so I wear them for medical reasons and my doctor is willing to give me a note to that effect. *so there Fubr


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

njn said:


> Soon they will require iphone x face unlock every time to open the app.


And lease u the I phone for $40 a month!



Ziggy said:


> Every time they tell me to take a new picture, I wear my "hat of the day" - only time I am not wearing a hat in the last 40 years is when I'm sleeping, in the shower and sometimes inside my house; but I have always worn a hat while driving. My family has a history of facial skin cancer and I'm the only one who hasn't because I always wear hats- so I wear them for medical reasons and my doctor is willing to give me a note to that effect. *so there Fubr


I hate all this b.s.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kalee said:


> Again - drivers are "independent" contractors. You're only paying Uber a commission for the use of their phone app. It's your business, not Uber's.
> You are free to wear whatever the hell you want. Period*.*


And they are free to NOT send you any more work. For any reason. Or no reason at all. Period.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> According to the email, you can wear a turban.


Chose from several fashionable styles!


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

In slavery, all inventory has to be counted and verified.



Rakos said:


> Well...been gettin all kinds of emails...
> 
> Seems Uber doesn't like my hat...
> 
> ...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Uber does whatever they want. I bet they want us to pick up shady people with their hoodie over their face.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Without u Rakos to lighten things up this board would suck. 

We can't live, if living is without you! Lol


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> Without u Rakos to lighten things up this board would suck.
> 
> We can't live, if living is without you! Lol


It would be a barrel of boring monkeys


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Tell 'em your Jewish ... and then you can wear any of these hats:
> 
> shtreimel - big fur hat
> 
> ...


You don't have to actually claim any particular religion to be covered by religious freedom rights. Just ready to prove that you hold the belief "religiously".

It's an individual right, not a group one.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

New2This said:


> Lyft does pics. Not sure that's always wise...
> 
> View attachment 224342
> View attachment 224343


Something is telling me Walter is not really a blonde



Karen Stein said:


> We're talking about your profile pic?
> 
> Maybe Uber wants pics that work well with their facial ID software.


I guess that's why they insisted I don't wear pantyhose on my head


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> And they are free to NOT send you any more work. For any reason. Or no reason at all. Period.


Uber doesn't send you work. The app assigns solely on which driver is closest to the rider.
I know this cuz Uber says this is how it works.
And the Uber I know and love would NEVER lie!


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Must be a fedora. In that case I'm gonna have to side with Uber.


I wear fedora


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Do all of u agree that Rakos, a God among forest creatures, and some of us twisted humans... should be appointed President of these here United States? He couldn't do any worse than the unstable ape in office now. Please give a like if u agree!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rakos said:


> They don't allow ANY hats...any more...
> 
> Just got this email from Uber today...8>O
> 
> ...


Eh... why can't we insist that they also include RIDER PHOTOS?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Well...been gettin all kinds of emails...
> 
> Seems Uber doesn't like my hat...
> 
> ...


Inform Uber that wearing a hat is a part of your religion and they'd be discriminating against you by disallowing you from wearing one. In fact, let's start a hat-wearing religion right now!


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Rakos said:


> They don't allow ANY hats...any more...
> 
> Just got this email from Uber today...8>O
> 
> ...


Riders dont even know we have a picture or even that the license plate is listed for verification....." uh...hello....are you an Uber????"....or how about the safety of the drivers..."Im Jenkins....but the app says pick up Beth....Its ok thats me......"


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> This is how I roll. You don't mess with my religious freedom:
> View attachment 223701


Yep.
Every major religion has its own Holey Colander.
Lists all the dates for their holidays and celebrations.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Riders dont even know we have a picture or even that the license plate is listed for verification....." uh...hello....are you an Uber????"....or how about the safety of the drivers..."Im Jenkins....but the app says pick up Beth....Its ok thats me......"


"Is this a Honda?" asks the unwary pax, standing next to my Toyota.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok..Here's the pic...

Of my hat and my monkey...8>)

Rakos


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> "Is this a Honda?" asks the unwary pax, standing next to my Toyota.


People call my Hyundai a Honda all the time.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Rakos. U lost ur selfie battle.

https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/04/24/us/monkey-selfie-peta-appeal/index.html


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Tell uber the hat is a religous garment for your own religion that you and 10 of your friends practice.

They cant say no


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Rakos said:


> They don't allow ANY hats...any more...
> 
> Just got this email from Uber today...8>O
> 
> ...


They don't allow hats in photos for safety reasons? Where in the F are the PAX pics for our safety reasons???

It's all good. Now I wanna submit a pic wearing a bandana and if shoulders are required too they can see the top of my I'm with stupid shirt with arrow pointing towards the pax.


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 23, 2018)

My Walking Dead Negan’s Lucile Slugger baseball cap is a religious covering.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DanHalen said:


> My Walking Dead Negan's Lucile Slugger baseball cap is a religious covering.


So is my vagina hat.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> Do all of u agree that Rakos, a God among forest creatures, and some of us twisted humans... should be appointed President of these here United States? He couldn't do any worse than the unstable ape in office now. Please give a like if u agree!


He's got my vote, unless the rock or a-roid and jlo run for potus


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> He's got my vote, unless the rock or a-roid and jlo run for potus


Well, no likes so far.
So, Rakos is loved ... but, president?

Don't want to turn this into a Trump debate ... but, don't you think that Trump deserves a little bit of credit for what's happening in Korea right now? Do you think Obama could have done that?
Do you think Rakos could have done that?
I mean, his poo slinging skills are world celebrated, but do you think that delivering an ICBM loaded with poo would back that crazy lil bastid down?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Well, no likes so far.
> So, Rakos is loved ... but, president?
> 
> Don't want to turn this into a Trump debate ... but, don't you think that Trump deserves a little bit of credit for what's happening in Korea right now? Do you think Obama could have done that?
> ...


What's Dennis Rodman tattooed liver?


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 23, 2018)

NY Mets baseball cap. 



Ziggy said:


> Tell 'em your Jewish ... and then you can wear any of these hats:
> 
> shtreimel - big fur hat
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Well, no likes so far.
> So, Rakos is loved ... but, president?
> 
> Don't want to turn this into a Trump debate ... but, don't you think that Trump deserves a little bit of credit for what's happening in Korea right now? Do you think Obama could have done that?
> ...


All hail... King Rakos!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> All hail... King Rakos!


Why Thank You...8>)

Rakos


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Well, no likes so far.
> So, Rakos is loved ... but, president?
> 
> Don't want to turn this into a Trump debate ... but, don't you think that Trump deserves a little bit of credit for what's happening in Korea right now? Do you think Obama could have done that?
> ...


All the Trumpites are gonna be crying in November. I can't stand either party, they both royally smell, but Trump is gonna bring them all down. Rick Scott in any other year would have taken Bill Nelson, not this year. Trump will be put in check because people are tired of the drama a day Presidency.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> All the Trumpites are gonna be crying in November. I can't stand either party, they both royally smell, but Trump is gonna bring them all down. Rick Scott in any other year would have taken Bill Nelson, not this year. Trump will be put in check because people are tired of the drama a day Presidency.


Don't count Rick Scott out yet...

Bill Nelson has been there a while...

Butt...

Rick Scott is a shrewd politician...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

The issue is not that Uber does not like hats. It's that their facial recognition software that matches your face to you picture as part of the random security checks causes problems. Hats can throw it off in your profile pic to live picture capture.

That's why they want profile pictures to be clean as possible so you don't loose access and need to go in to get it reset.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Maybe it was actually the bow tie they didn't like


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> The issue is not that Uber does not like hats. It's that their facial recognition software that matches your face to you picture as part of the random security checks causes problems. Hats can throw it off in your profile pic to live picture capture.
> 
> That's why they want profile pictures to be clean as possible so you don't loose access and need to go in to get it reset.


Ok Actionjax...I call B.S....8>O

My pic has been the same...

For over two years...

And I NEVER had any issues...

With the verification process...8>O

This was an entirely arbitrary move...

Rakos


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Rakos said:


> Ok Actionjax...I call B.S....8>O
> 
> My pic has been the same...
> 
> ...


Be as it may just because they sent you an email it's not just you who is the target, but it's a policy they want to see across the platform. You might not have set it off, but if there were a number of drivers who had challenges that drove them nuts they just make it a policy to stop the issue.

We are going through the same issues with Id verification software at work where we get some issues with hats when we validate a client. I imagine it's the same issues they have right now.

To be honest this would be the least of my concern when it comes to things Uber does for security. You will start to see some pretty funky things rolled out in the future.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Funky things?! Too many changes since I began with these flunkies, that I am super fed up with like a number of older drivers. 

New company name: Uber funky flunkies.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> Funky things?! Too many changes since I began with these flunkies, that I am super fed up with like a number of older drivers.
> 
> New company name: Uber funky flunkies.


Funky things don't have to be bad. If it protects you from prosecution or prevents people from frauding the system that puts the whole system in jeopardy where passengers can't trust it to be safe, I am all for positive change. In this day and age we should be expecting it.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

So... now it's _my_ turn. My portrait photo, professionally taken by Jay Lawrence Goldman Photography, does not meet THEIR illustrious safety requirements. I should put on goggles, a breathing mask, and a construction helmet-- all for SAFETY. 

From the nastygram I promptly received when I tried to run the app:

*Required photo standards:*

No hats or sunglasses (regular glasses and religious garments are accepted)
Cannot use driver's license photo
Full face and top of shoulders
Good lighting
Not blurry
Only one person in the picture
Face is centered in the frame
I'm not breaking any of the other rules except #4: JLG's photoshoot was with a dark background, which in turn seems to make me dark.

UPDATE1: newly uploaded photo (with a light background) rejected because "face not visible." Really?? I wonder what that facey-looking thing was in the middle of the photo. 

UPDATE2: re-uploaded same photo and called support. Apparently, now they can see my damn face.  Oh, and she needs me to run the app and make sure I can go online... what do you know, the fastest ping I've EVER gotten, which I have to reject, because I'm in my pajamas at home.


----------

